# Found an amazing synth



## Simon Ravn (Feb 5, 2017)

Just wanted to share this, in case you are looking into synths. Found this one randomly through some forum, and I seriously believe this is one of the best sounding software (and hardware for that matter) synths I have ever heard. Haven't bought it yet, just playing around with the demo version, but I am confident I will.

It's called Spire by Reveal Sound and you can find it here:

http://www.reveal-sound.com

It is seriously smooth sounding - even when it's sounding crazy it still has a very smooth character to the sound. And the effects section is pretty cool too, although not as full as Vengeance's. I auditioned quite a few synths the past days and this is hands down the best one. And seems pretty versatile too. Seems marketed towards EDM and trance mainly, but the pads can be beautiful, basses full and smooth, plucks are amazing too. A ton of interesting presets to start off with.

Try preset bank 2, preset #11 for 90's nostalgia


----------



## davidgary73 (Feb 5, 2017)

Yup..have been using Spire for a long time and my main go to synth for EDM next to Zebra. 

Some fantastic default presets and tons of 3rd party presets to play around


----------



## Tysmall (Feb 5, 2017)

It's painstakingly modeled after the virus ti if I remember right. There were some youtube videos doing some frequency analysis between the two and they were practically identical. Sadowick, I think did it if you're interested.

Was popular in the edm scene before serum shattered the market, but it's always been criminally underrated compared to sylenth1.

The arp in that synth is crazy cool, and more detailed than any other I have seen. I never did end up buying it though.

It has that certain bite that made the virus so popular. I really wish reveal would have gotten more exposure. Or gotten cracked a little later after release :/


----------



## karelpsota (Feb 5, 2017)

Best polyphonic synth I've heard. IMO, the way it handles multiples voices is superior to Serum, Sylenth and Massive.
The super saws sound massive. I use it in EDM and scores all the time. The reverb and distorsion unit are also really good.

The bass pulse, chords and arp are all Spire in this track.


----------



## pixel (Feb 5, 2017)

Spire have much better sound than Serum (tbh idk why people rave about Serum so much). Especially in 96kHz (difference is huge!). It's typical digital VA, not emulation of any analogue synth and it's good thing. 
Maybe it's marketed as EDM/Trance synth but everyone knows that synths are limited only by user imagination not by genre/style. Spire blend very well with score/cinematic. If someone is looking for modern sound then Spire is on the spot


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 5, 2017)

Exactly.
When software synths first came out I liked their digital characteristics and as they evolved I would always request features we couldn't afford or always wanted in analog but couldn't have.
But everyone kept whining about how it didn't sound analog.
I like software Modular synths where new features can be added as a module.
But having a nice simple fast software synth to get those crisp digital filter sweeps using parallel filters is fast, great sounding and can concentrate on ideas quicker.
Are the string sounds Spire or samples?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 6, 2017)

Chimuelo, Spire has no samples (dunno if it uses waveform or generated oscillators or not), 100% synth so the strings are samples (or real, only listening on a laptop here) I can safely say


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Feb 6, 2017)

I too think it sounds quite wonderfully rich. Here's an example of a preset I came up with, layered with some acoustics:
https://clyp.it/c3fr4kz0?token=6d62d9a7cadded129a673e2038974592

Serum doesn't sound as rich but it's really flexible and I loved the modulation capabilities and ease of use. I figured out quite a bit without any tutorial.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 6, 2017)

Simon Ravn said:


> Just wanted to share this, in case you are looking into synths. Found this one randomly through some forum, and I seriously believe this is one of the best sounding software (and hardware for that matter) synths I have ever heard. Haven't bought it yet, just playing around with the demo version, but I am confident I will.
> 
> It's called Spire by Reveal Sound and you can find it here:
> 
> ...




Simon, in terms of just being "hi fi" sound, is it comparable to the U-he synths in your view?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 6, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Simon, in terms of just being "hi fi" sound, is it comparable to the U-he synths in your view?



Definitely. It might not live up to Hans Zimmer's demands, but for most of us mortals, I think the oscillators and filters are certainly good enough. I can't tell a quality difference as such between this and U-He's products, regarding the sound output. You should download the demo version yourself and give it a run.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 6, 2017)

Simon Ravn said:


> Definitely. It might not live up to Hans Zimmer's demands, but for most of us mortals, I think the oscillators and filters are certainly good enough. I can't tell a quality difference as such between this and U-He's products, regarding the sound output. You should download the demo version yourself and give it a run.



Thanks, will do.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 6, 2017)

I tried Spire and tried to like it but ended up going back to my U-he stuff. YMMV


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 6, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I tried Spire and tried to like it but ended up going back to my U-he stuff. YMMV



Me too. I do agree that Spire has a better sound than Serum (more balls and better than average low end). But Serum is the better synth overall imo...as long as the user accepts it as more of a midrange instrument.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 6, 2017)

It must be said though but Serum and Spire are two very different synths with Serum relying on wavetables and Spire relying on analog/fm/unison. If I wanted a upgrade from Massive I might look Serum as a option if I wanted an alternative to Sylenth then I might look at Spire.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 6, 2017)

I downloaded the trial, and I have to say that like Simon, I am impressed!. The sound is very, very good and it is an incredibly intuitive interface. Everything is laid out right in front of you and you do not need to be a real synth guy like Synthpunk or Ned to _easily_ understand it and tweak it to personalize it.


----------



## Allegro (Feb 6, 2017)

True about Serum vs Spire but I wouldn't call it just an alternative to Sylenth though. Its so much more and most of what Sylenth does, Spire does it better. The real fun begins when you start to make (or at least tweak) your patches. I love the filters and their approach of making all of the controls so accessible. The on-board effects are great too. There are a lot of "uniques" about this plugin and has a lot of mileage. My go to synth! Here's a patch I did for fun.

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/spire-test-mp3.7362/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## StatKsn (Feb 6, 2017)

Spire is basically the post Sylenth with a better pre- and post-process (YMMV). However, be aware that it's really heavy on CPU especially on stacked synth-type stuff. I tend to resort on Hive because Spire drags my PC to the ground when it comes to synth stack.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 6, 2017)

StatKsn said:


> Spire is basically the post Sylenth with a better pre- and post-process (YMMV). However, be aware that it's really heavy on CPU especially on stacked synth-type stuff. I tend to resort on Hive because Spire drags my PC to the ground when it comes to synth stack.



Spire and Hive. How would you compare the two sonically?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 6, 2017)

Jay, don't you use Retrosynth? Very simple to use and musical sounding. ES-2 can do some very good things as well and also is simple to use.

Are you specifically looking for a synth for EDM type stuff? Or something more Synthwave and vintage sounding ? if the former I would also recommend taking a look at Tal Uno LX.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 6, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Jay, don't you use Retrosynth? Very simple to use and musical sounding. ES-2 can do some very good things as well and also is simple to use.
> 
> Are you specifically looking for a synth for EDM type stuff? Or something more Synthwave and vintage sounding ? if the former I would also recommend taking a look at Tal Uno LX.



No, I am really talking about pristine engines. I hear a big difference with the U-he and Spire compared to the ones I have been using, including the Logic synths, with the exception of Alchemy, which is also very pristine to me.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 6, 2017)

Can I throw out a oddball? Check out Arcsyn. There is a free demo.


----------



## StatKsn (Feb 6, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Spire and Hive. How would you compare the two sonically?



Obviously, Hive is much more gritty, analogesque and there is some pitch drift feel (I am biased toward Hive because "gritty drifty" is my cup of tea). But it's quite light on CPU even when I stack 16x or so!

Spire is for the most part digital-sounding to my ears, especially the reverb/delay, but with some warmifier functions. Vintage/Synthwavish sound with Spire is still very doable (Spire's detuning is very easy to control) but the area it shines the most I think is pumpy EDM stuff. X-comp is quite good for a quick pump when I feel too lazy to put transient fx. There is also nice little drift button.

I think what makes Spire good is that it's so easy to operate. For the most part, just a bunch of click and you'll likely hear what you want, be it EDM or Synthwave. I know, for example, Serum is extremely flexible, but it is kind of taxing to set up pitch drift etc. Meanwhile, Spire is basically "click this button".


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 7, 2017)

Tried Spire and Hive back around the time they first came out. They're both good, as Jay said, for folks who aren't particularly interested in programming synths (and no, I personally don't think there's anything wrong with that).

However:

*Spire*...I have Sylenth (I should mention, to be fair I also have over a hundred soundsets for the latter, all super useful);

*Hive*...I have Zebra/HZ, Diva, Bazille. Blue II.

It follows that, if you have the above (and are willing to learn how to program synths), then Spire and Hive might be more a collector's purchase.

Kind of like what *Saurus *is to me...love it when I open it, easy to use presets...but I rarely open it.

If you're just starting out though....


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 7, 2017)

Isn't Sylenth only 32 bit though? I kicked all my 32 bit plugs to the curve years ago and told them "Don't let the door hit you on the bottom on the way out. "


----------



## Polarity (Feb 7, 2017)

I think that Reveal Sound with making Spire aimed to have a Virus like sound...
more than an vintage analog emulator.
Spire is perhaps more software rival to Access Virus than to Sylenth and Hive.
Personally I have all three (and still a Virus B too indeed) and I like all three for the different things that can do.
Spire has a very clear panel, I liked it at first sight.
Spire is tipically for Trance/EDM without doubt.
Hive and Sylenth can do much warmer and analog sounds.


----------



## Polarity (Feb 7, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Isn't Sylenth only 32 bit though? I kicked all my 32 bit plugs to the curve years ago and told them "Don't let the door hit you on the bottom on the way out. "


Sylenth is also 64bit now.
(since some time for Windows, indeed)
Check their site... or write to them.
there is the new version (v 3 now), released not so long ago.


----------



## Allegro (Feb 7, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Isn't Sylenth only 32 bit though?"


It was, yes. But Sylenth 2.2 and above is 64 bit.

Edit: Oh Nvm


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 7, 2017)

Polarity said:


> Sylenth is also 64bit now.
> (since some time for Windows, indeed)
> Check their site... or write to them.
> there is the new version, released not so long ago.



It's a great sounding and super useful synth. As I intimated earlier, it's more of a preset instrument overall...but there's depth there if you're looking for that. Sylenth is ageless imo, same with Massive...Zebra


----------



## Allegro (Feb 7, 2017)

Polarity said:


> I think that Reveal Sound with making Spire aimed to have a Virus like sound...


Good to know that it isn't just me who thinks of Spire this way. Since you currently own and use your Virus synths, how close do you think Spire is to THAT virus-y sound?
However, I don't think it's a faithful recreation (or an attempt) of a virus. Right?


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 7, 2017)

Bread and butter sounds, if you ask me. I will test it and see how I can tweak it .... . Thanks for the hint!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 7, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Can I throw out a oddball? Check out Arcsyn. There is a free demo.




I just tried it. As the young people say, "meh."

So I have now demoed against each other Arcsyn, Spire and Hive. And the winner is....drumroll please......Hive.

I am just convinced that the U-he synths have a better fidelity.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 7, 2017)

If you are into spire you might also wan tto look into Avenger from Vengeance.

http://www.vengeance-sound.com/plugins.php?sub=Vengeance Producer Suite Avenger

IT has an intense amount of features that will work pretty well for film composers. now most sound exansions/presets are for EDM but that amount of envelopes/step sequncers/modulators and neat tricks to do with this osiclators/wavetables makes it very feature rich.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 7, 2017)

This is turned into a recommend a piano thread 

Congrats Jay on a fine choice in the most CPU efficient probably of them all. I have lots of faith in Urs and U-he.


----------



## Polarity (Feb 7, 2017)

Allegro said:


> Good to know that it isn't just me who thinks of Spire this way. Since you currently own and use your Virus synths, how close do you think Spire is to THAT virus-y sound?
> However, I don't think it's a faithful recreation (or an attempt) of a virus. Right?


Sorry, but actually March 2016 was the last time I turned on my Virus B, that is when I finished my latest published album (old classic Jean Michel Jarre style tribute album).
I bought Spire a little after that... just played a bit with it and the soundsets I got for it after, but I haven't really used it yet in any work till now.
Didn't make a same patch to same patch comparing though...
probably that's what it should be done, but I'm sure there are already on youtube some of them. 
I think I watched one months ago.


----------



## StatKsn (Feb 8, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> *Hive*...I have Zebra/HZ, Diva, Bazille. Blue II.



Wow, I'm in love with Blue ever since it came out. It's pretty much a fm synth but has some strange digital charm I can't explain. I don't think Hive overlaps with Blue at all though. Hive is so dark and gritty.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 8, 2017)

StatKsn said:


> Wow, I'm in love with Blue ever since it came out. It's pretty much a fm synth but has some strange digital charm I can't explain. I don't think Hive overlaps with Blue at all though. Hive is so dark and gritty.



I agree as far as sound goes (but then, I have plenty of dark and grit with Zebra HZ...on tap in fact, especially using my own patches). Blue II is a modulation monster, like Serum it's generally very midrangey though. The latter might be a better comparison in that last regard at least.


----------

